# Mounting Swivel-Eze Bases



## -Smitty- (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm planning to mount two Swivel-Eze 3/4" pedestal bases in the benches of my Lowe 1448 jon boat, one on the back bench for the driver and one on the front bench for a passenger, and plan to use the Swivel-Eze pin type seat mount to mount a seat in it.




I have a couple questions for those that may have experience using these;

1 - I won't have access under/inside the benches, so, can I use self tapping screws to mount the bases in the benches. If not, how would you recommend mounting them?

2 - Are the seat mounts easy to remove from the base?

Any help is appreciated.

Cheers
Smitty


----------



## Fasttrapper81 (Apr 4, 2015)

I would use a nutsert it acts like a rivit but is threaded to allow you to bolt down objects that you don't have access to the back side also when and if you remove the object it leaves a finished look. 
With your seat mount you will have a 2 1/8in hole in you seat so Make sure the seat is where you want it.


----------



## -Smitty- (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks Fasttrapper...I will check those out.

Anyone with experience with these bases and mounts and know how well they work, in particular do they disengage easily?

Cheers
Smitty


----------



## bamabill (Apr 6, 2015)

I too plan to use these bases on my Lowe 1648MV. I'm going to mount the front to the aluminum framework I've built pictured in my rebuild project, Lowe 1648MV Makeover. I'm really struggling with how to mount to the rear bench. I'm thinking of mounting a threaded base to 3/4" plywood using machine screws and recessed nuts on the bottom, then mount the plywood to the bench with self tapping screws. I want to cover the entire bench so I can mount more than one seat base. Does this sound like a good idea? I need more ideas.


----------



## -Smitty- (Apr 6, 2015)

My worry was that the bench is not very thick aluminum and that the self tapping screws wouldn't have much to take purchase in, and may work themselves loose with wear over time.

I looked at the nutsert/rivnut/rivet nut options and I think they look like the best option, I just have to find a place to buy them, they don't seem to be available at the standard Home Depot etc.

if you google them you will find some youtube videos on how they work, and how to install them without purchasing a tool to get an idea of how you may use them for your project.

Cheers
Smitty


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Apr 6, 2015)

You should be okay with the "nutcert" if you are only going to use a seat with a base because you are pretty much dealing with downward force. If you ever plan on putting even a small pedestal in there in the future I would go for something more sturdy. I would cut an opening in the base of the bench and take some foam out to give access from the underside. I would add some wood under the mount to add some strength. I would use stainless steel hardware with some nice sized washers as well. The pedestals create a lot of torque on the mounts! The opening you made could be some free storage.

As far as removing the seats from those bases it isn't tough just a quick jerk straight up brings them out. Even if they get stuck a little it isn't tough to pop em out.


----------



## Fasttrapper81 (Apr 6, 2015)

I feel that the nutsert will do what you want even with a raised seat I have six of the same mounts in my grizzly and use 13in post on the seats that are on the floor and a power pedestal on the deck and have never had any issues with them.


----------



## JMichael (Apr 6, 2015)

I've got Swivel Eze in my boat. I initially wiped a very thin film of grease on mine. They didn't offer any resistance going in or taking them out. Just today I noticed that my seat was sticking a bit so I'll hit them with a little more grease this year. I like mine.


----------



## BigTerp (Apr 7, 2015)

I have Swivel-Eze pin bases in my rear bench and front deck. They are both installed with stainless bolts and nyloc nuts. I put a waterproof hatch in my rear bench which also gave me access to install the base in the bench with the stainless hardware. The one in my rear bench is mainly used without a pedestal. If it were to get more use with a pedestal I would definitely reinforce it. I used 2 pieces of 1" square tubing the width of my deck under my bow deck base to reinforce it since it always has a 13" pedestal in it while fishing. I'm 6'8" 275#'s and it is nice and sturdy.

As far as the rivnuts go, I use these to attach my trolling motor. They are really strong. I have pulled my boat through riffles and up on the bank using the trolling motor as a handle and no worries of it coming loose.


----------



## BIDZ (Apr 7, 2015)

I've just installed 3 of these in my rig with good results. I have 3/4" decking that is partially supported by the front and rear bench seats. I had the same issue of no access to the underside of the benches, so I just ran big sheet metal screws through the 3/4" decking and into the tops of the bench seats. With the 6 screws in each base everything is locked down tight. If ever anything loosens up I'll revisit the idea and probably consider removing foam to bolt them in. However, I really doubt that that will ever be an issue. As for the functionality of this type of seat mounts, they couldn't be any simpler. I have a few pics up in my build to show these if you're interested. https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=37169


----------



## onthewater102 (Apr 7, 2015)

I used the same seat mount configuration - they separate fairly easily - a little jerk is all it takes sometimes to free them up. As for mounting the base to the bench seat, I used J-Nuts (unfortunately i couldn't find them in stainless so they will have to be maintained over time) but they hold the mount cleanly to the seat and there isn't an issue with my 11" posts, though the bench does flex ever so slightly the load is distributed evenly enough that it doesn't tear. This picture shows it upside down from how you would need to install it - but all it takes is some creative drilling to get it in there and you don't need to remove the foam. If I could find stainless I would replace them for sure, but the cheapies are available from big box home improvement stores.


----------



## NEPA_Fisherman (Apr 8, 2015)

Just got done installing these in my tin as well. I pretty much did the same as everyone else. I re-enforced the bench seat with some 3/4" plywood and secured that down with toggle bolts. Just gives you some more "meat" to bite into when your securing the seat bases to the bench seat. I've used this setup in the past with no issues. The seat pins work nice and smooth, like someone else stated, a quick jerk upward will quickly remove the seats from the bases.


----------



## bean210 (Apr 9, 2015)

if you don't have underneath access, stainless steel toggle bolts will work well. they have great clamping power and you wouldn't need to add 3/4" plywood


----------



## Ringo Steele (Apr 10, 2015)

I've been using those bases and seat mounts for decades in my aluminum boats. I don't use pedestals in mine and just used large SS screws (1/4", I think) to mount them. Without the leverage of the pedestals, it works fine. I have even used a short pedestal from time to time without issue, but not while running on plane. Seat top flex is more evident with the pedestal.

A. K. McCallums sells a seat top mount specially for Lowe boats that is quite sturdy, screwing into the front and back vertical faces of the tank seats.

https://www.akmccallumco.com/store-seatacess.htm


----------

